# Valentines Day Coming Up



## mwdbuckeye (Jan 17, 2010)

Considering I am trying to being my wife back from the brink of destruction. Does anyone have advice for this holiday coming up. It will almost be unbearable to let this holiday pass by. I already missed christmas and new years.

I know this will need to be handled very delicately.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Forget "Valentines Day". Just live the _Valentines Way._

Perhaps you may like my more amusing twist on this here... Married Man Sex Life: Valentines Day and Daytona 500 Scheduling Conflict though my point is exactly the same.


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd probably get her a card and leave it at that. Maybe a single rose also.


----------

